# Question for Paratrooper.............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Does the Army need airborne?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I see articles like that one as mere pot-stirrers, meant to use up editorial space and to create controversy.
The article to which we are linked asks a ridiculous question, which is answered properly and well by an interviewee who knows about the subject.

The article keeps bringing up the cost of an airborne force. How silly.
Of course the airborne force is too expensive.
So is the entire US Army.

Wanna save a lot of money?
Get rid of the Army, the Navy, the Air Force, and the Marines.
Keep only the Coast Guard, and use them politically, and to interdict smuggling and to collect import duties. Make 'em pay for themselves.

And with the saved money, we can get the homeless off of the streets and into nice apartments, we can increase welfare handouts, and we can pay for everybody's medical care.
Until some penny-ante, third-world kleptocracy invades us and takes us over, that is.

Good plan, right?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Does the Army need airborne?


Well......you're asking the wrong person. I'm _slightly_ biased.

There's a proper time and place for most everything, including the airborne. But, when that time and place does arise, that's when the airborne shines.

Besides.......if they do away with it, what am I going to do with all my "*Death From* *Above*" t-shirts? :watching:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Does the Army need airborne?


Sorry...double post.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I see articles like that one as mere pot-stirrers, meant to use up editorial space and to create controversy.
> The article to which we are linked asks a ridiculous question, which is answered properly and well by an interviewee who knows about the subject.
> 
> The article keeps bringing up the cost of an airborne force. How silly.
> ...


we could save BILLIONS by bringing all of our troops home and only deploying special forces for missions against terrorists. Defend the homeland that is under siege by illegal aliens(mostly muslims) coming in to hurt us and our country JMHO


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Does the Navy need another multi-billion dollar carrier? Does the Air Force need the F-35 or the new B-21 bomber, both of which promise to be billion dollar boondoggles. Compared to those, Army Airborne looks like a bargain.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I see articles like that one as mere pot-stirrers, meant to use up editorial space and to create controversy.
> The article to which we are linked asks a ridiculous question, which is answered properly and well by an interviewee who knows about the subject.
> 
> The article keeps bringing up the cost of an airborne force. How silly.
> ...


 < snip >.

Lol,:anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not sure airborne is as effective , it seems nowadays you can just cross the border if you're disguised as a Muslim


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

pic said:


> I'm not sure airborne is as effective , it seems nowadays you can just cross the border if you're disguised as a Muslim


 That's an "apples versus oranges" comparison. And while I'm certain Paratrooper realises it the vast majority of civilians don't know just how many entities are jump qualified and for what reasons. Jump school is a prereq to a great many different things.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bottom line is pretty much this. 

When you need to insert a battle force in a specific area in a very short period of time, about the only way to do so is via airborne. 

"Most" airborne units / groups can be geared up and deployed within 24-48 hrs., when push turns to shove.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I'm not sure airborne is as effective , it seems nowadays you can just cross the border if you're disguised as a Muslim


Hmmm.......what if you were an Airborne Muslim?

We talking killing machine or what? :numbchuck:


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> Bottom line is pretty much this.
> 
> When you need to insert a battle force in a specific area in a very short period of time, about the only way to do so is via airborne.
> 
> "Most" airborne units / groups can be geared up and deployed within 24-48 hrs., when push turns to shove.


 Eggggfreakingzackly , in addition in can be done relatively covertly , night HALO jumps as an example.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Freethought said:


> That's an "apples versus oranges" comparison. And while I'm certain Paratrooper realises it the vast majority of civilians don't know just how many entities are jump qualified and for what reasons. Jump school is a prereq to a great many different things.


Oh , I agree about the prerequisite, I just don't believe we have deployed Many troops via parachute since World War II .

Im stating that without any corroborating evidence, lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Freethought said:


> That's an "apples versus oranges" comparison. And while I'm certain Paratrooper realises it the vast majority of civilians don't know just how many entities are jump qualified and for what reasons. Jump school is a prereq to a great many different things.


People from Alaska are a little twisted? Do you agree? Please Don't get mad. I'm not saying you are twisted.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Hmmm.......what if you were an Airborne Muslim?...


Does the Koran allow the faithful to use parachutes?
Or must they just put their lives into Allah's hands?


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

pic said:


> Oh , I agree about the prerequisite, I just don't believe we have deployed Many troops via parachute since World War II .
> 
> Im stating that without any corroborating evidence, lol.


 And you'd be wrong about that. There are a variety of Ops wherein aireborne insertion is a critical component.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

pic said:


> People from Alaska are a little twisted? Do you agree? Please Don't get mad. I'm not saying you are twisted.


 Nope I don't agree , but then I seldom agree with a given generalisation. And frankly if ya wanna insult me then just go ahead and do it straight up rather than in the backhanded passive-aggressive manner in your above. I'll just consider the source and ignore it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Freethought said:


> Nope I don't agree , but then I seldom agree with a given generalisation. And frankly if ya wanna insult me then just go ahead and do it straight up rather than in the backhanded passive-aggressive manner in your above. I'll just consider the source and ignore it.


Just playing with ya, lol.
I'm a little twisted, lol. 
:smt1099


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

pic said:


> I'm not sure airborne is as effective , it seems nowadays you can just cross the border if you're disguised as a Muslim


 As an aside , most folks don't much care for my solution to the problems pandemic to our southern border. Being originally from South Texas and having lived in such places as " Scenic Del Rio" , Lajitas and other locales my solution is...........

A replica of the 38th Parallel................................


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Oh , I agree about the prerequisite, I just don't believe we have deployed Many troops via parachute since World War II .
> 
> Im stating that without any corroborating evidence, lol.


Mass drops.......as in hundreds or thousands at a time, I would tend to agree.

But, as in small tactical squads or units, who really knows? I'm thinking they happen more than not.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Because all battles are so well planned and nothing ever varies from those plans. (sarcasm intended) Why have another option.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Mass drops.......as in hundreds or thousands at a time, I would tend to agree.
> 
> But, as in small tactical squads or units, who really knows? I'm thinking they happen more than not.


I would tend to agree.
Better to be trained and prepared. If, and when needed.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> Mass drops.......as in hundreds or thousands at a time, I would tend to agree.
> 
> But, as in small tactical squads or units, who really knows? I'm thinking they happen more than not.


 I don't have to think it , I *know* it. This issue had come up before , repeatedly.............and the REMF type Brass never has an answer as to how they expect to deploy the necessary assets where said assets need to go when the only access is via air insertion.............and then there's the bullshit answers they come up with as regards egress/extract from the given objective , that's a whole 'nuther can-o-worms.

Without airborne insertion there are a whole lot of recent events that would not have been accomplished/come to fruition.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Freethought said:


> I don't have to think it , I *know* it. This issue had come up before , repeatedly.............and the REMF type Brass never has an answer as to how they expect to deploy the necessary assets where said assets need to go when the only access is via air insertion.............and then there's the bullshit answers they come up with as regards egress/extract from the given objective , that's a whole 'nuther can-o-worms.
> 
> Without airborne insertion there are a whole lot of recent events that would not have been accomplished/come to fruition.


Sounds like a great way of insertion,,are you active military? You seem to be well informed of recent events involving the airborne, 
:smt1099


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

pic said:


> Sounds like a great way of insertion,,are you active military? You seem to be well informed of recent events involving the airborne,
> :smt1099


 Former...... 18-Bravo.


----------

